# Horrible scary day



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Came down this mornin and did our usual routine. About an hour later Ollie had a funny turn head flopped to the side, back leg out and licking the floor. Straight in the car we went and rushed to the vets, we thought he had had a stroke and i was certain he wasn't going to make it. After 2 hours in the vet and a couple of test later it turns out he was hypo glycimic. They flushed him with glucouse and was allowed home. I have never been so scared i all my life. They said to keep an eye on him incase it turns into diabetes. I blame myself i must have gone wrong somewhere.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow Glad he is ok, Very scary. I have some Karo syrup at home just in case. I Pray it never happens.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

CHITheresa said:


> Wow Glad he is ok, Very scary. I have some Karo syrup at home just in case. I Pray it never happens.


It was horrible.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

My poorly boy


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I always keep Nutra-cal on hand for emergencies.. We came very close to losing a chi pup years ago at 11 weeks old from low sugar.. She had to be rushed to the ER vet and have injections on a Sunday night.. I have never been without Nutra-cal in this house since that night.. I am so thankful you got the baby to the vet in time.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

chideb said:


> I always keep Nutra-cal on hand for emergencies.. We came very close to losing a chi pup years ago at 11 weeks old from low sugar.. She had to be rushed to the ER vet and have injections on a Sunday night.. I have never been without Nutra-cal in this house since that night.. I am so thankful you got the baby to the vet in time.. Blessings, Deb


Thankyou xx, this has been reccomended to me and i will be getting some but in the meantime the vet gave me plenty of glucose just incase.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi whow what a close call so glad everything is fine now


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

He's much better today thankyou x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am so happy to hear the baby is much better today!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww. Don't blame yourself. That would be so so scary. So glad you got him to the vet so quickly. (((Hugs))) These pups age you huh?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I had the same scare with Chibi. I got him at 4 months old and the breeder failed to tell me that he was returned to her because they couldnt handle the attacks. She said that he hadnt had any attacks for weeks so she thought he was okay. I was furious and thankfully I knew the signs. However we did about lose him and he was at the hospital over night. From my understanding there are several things that can cause it. One is switching foods when you get them home from your breeders. Also if they are super active and playful this can cause the sugar drops so when they are really young/small, limit their play. 

As said above Nutri-cal, Karo syrup or honey on hand will help a lot. Now that he has had an attack I would get some Nutri-cal and give first thing in the morning, before you leave him at any time of the day and right before bed. Also make sure he has food available throughout the day, this may hurt potty training a bit but better safe than sorry. Make sure he has water and food available at night as we.. JMO ;-)

I am glad you caught it in time. Just watch for that lethargic behavior and limit the play time.


----------

